# Extending without planning permission query . .



## michaelm (11 Jan 2012)

According to www.citizensinformation.ie/en/housing/planning_permission/planning_perm_altering_a_house.html generally, one will not need planning permission for building an extension to the rear of the house which does not  increase the original floor area of the house by more than 40 square  metres and is not higher than the house.  Citizens information also states that "If your house has been extended before, the floor area of the extension  you are now proposing and the floor area of any previous extension  (including those for which you previously got planning permission) must  not exceed 40 square metres." 

If I extend a first floor bedroom out above an existing kitchen extension does that count as an extension that would eat into the allowable 40 square metres?


----------



## threebedsemi (11 Jan 2012)

Two Story extensions are a bit trickier, have a look at this 







www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,1586,en.pdf

for a bit of further detail (i cant post is as a link for some reason, you'll have to cut and paste).

The best advice that I can give you is to generally in these cases:

1. Talk to a qualified and experienced Architect or Engineer who knows what the planning restrictions, and:
2. Get the design of the extension right and worry about whats exempt or not afterwards. Many people have a sort of phobia about planning applications, and end up with a totally unsuitable extension, or one which is only half as useful as it could have been, as a result.

To answer your particular question, you may only construct 12 sq.m. as an extension on a first floor, keep it 2m from a boundary, and the height restriction will vary depending on the height and design of the rear of the house. This advice, is subject to conditions.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## michaelm (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, and the PDF link.  So it appears that if I extended a first floor bedroom over the existing (original) kitchen, that the floor area of the extended part of the bedroom would eat into the 40 square meters allowable for building a rear ground floor extension, without planning, at a future date.


----------



## Woodie (11 Jan 2012)

There are so many potential pitfalls, overlooking windows, possible infringements etc., Even if you feel the  development is exempt  you are better to submit the drawn up plans and have it defined as an exempted development.  At least then you are in the clear with paperwork if problems arise.


----------



## lowCO2design (11 Jan 2012)

good advice Woodie & ThreeBedSemi, 

Michael, how about some pictures of your situation. there's a big difference in outcomes here depending on whether your living in the sticks with no neighbours or in an urban semi-d.. 

current building regulations and the fact that your proposing to build over an existing extension,  would also be good reasons for professional linvolvment. what you spend on an archs fee you'll save in grief during the construction and lifespan of the extension. when extending its also a good time to carry out any upgrading works that may be required to your existing home.


----------



## michaelm (12 Jan 2012)

Thanks for all replies.  I will, ultimately, get an architect involved; just kicking a few ideas around in my head at the moment.


----------

